# 97 maxima sunroof drain hole



## XBAJBUSX (Jan 29, 2007)

I got 97 Nissan maxima I got little water coming in and I'm sure that the sunroof drain hole Is clog ...can someone help me find the hole and what is the best way to clean it ..


----------

